# My Amazing Dogs'!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the dogs' that I took recently. The ones of them outside are from today, and the ones that are from inside were taken 2-3 days ago!! Geez, I love my dogs'! I don't know what to do without them!! They're amazing dogs'!!

Riley!!























































Banjo!
























































Oh how I love my dogs'!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww, what a nice tribute to your furbabies, they are adorable.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They both look very happy-love the name Banjo


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. giving the dogs love and receiving the love from
them is an amazing feeling. it's a great feeling to have.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

awesome!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> awesome!!!


Thank you so much!!



doggiedad said:


> nice pics. giving the dogs love and receiving the love from
> them is an amazing feeling. it's a great feeling to have.


It's a very amazing feeling isn't it!? I love them to bits!!



holland said:


> They both look very happy-love the name Banjo


Thank you, same here!!



Anastasia said:


> Aww, what a nice tribute to your furbabies, they are adorable.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful babies, I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

They are beautiful!

And I know I can't live without a dog. When I went away to college, it was torture leaving my golden behind. I never want to go that long without a dog again! I missed that companionship... how they can brighten up any day no matter how bad. I know Zira makes me laugh with her antics even when I'm in a horrible mood! I call having a dog a relieve from real life... all the stress, pain, and all the day to day craziness. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful! You captured their personalities nicely.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Beautiful! You captured their personalities nicely.


Thank you!!



TrickyShepherd said:


> They are beautiful!
> 
> And I know I can't live without a dog. When I went away to college, it was torture leaving my golden behind. I never want to go that long without a dog again! I missed that companionship... how they can brighten up any day no matter how bad. I know Zira makes me laugh with her antics even when I'm in a horrible mood! I call having a dog a relieve from real life... all the stress, pain, and all the day to day craziness. Definitely worth it.


I deff. know what it's like to not have a dog around. We moved to a trailor park where dogs' weren't aloud, and my father gave my dog way. I didn't have a dog for almost 5 years. It sucks. Then on August 6, 2009 I rescued Banjo from his owner who was going to put him in the pound. I couldn't let that happen, plus I wanted another companion, and Banjo had this look on his face saying that I was his person. Boy was I right. Banjo won't leave my side. He's a real hero, which I'll write the heroic stories in the story section. He's one of the best dogs' I have ever owned!! 



1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful babies, I enjoyed looking at them.


Well thank you so much!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice, aren't they great?!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> Very nice, aren't they great?!


They're awesome!!


----------

